# Political coward



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> OBAMA CANCELS DEPORTATIONS OF ILLEGALS...
> 
> Moving forward with amnesty by fiat...
> 
> Move comes after Hispanics warn Obama on 2012 vote...


Just when I think I couldn't think less of Obama he does something that makes me think even less of him. I guess when the going gets tough the cowards crumble. This guy should have been a French general.

Now we can't deport illegal aliens. Get ready for the flood. The retarded don't understand that we are being invaded. Of course they don't need to bring guns, because our liberals give them anything anyway. Never paid into social security no problem. Never paid a dime in income tax, no problem. Already 65 and elibible for all the senior citizen benefits, no problem. Not a citizen, no problem.

For a while I thought Obama was a fool. I think I was mistaken because even a fool can do some things right. This guy has to hate America's guts.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I seen this thread this morning and started searching and reading a few articles about this.

Disgusting. uke:

I feel for the people of the South. What a slap in the face to us all, especially them!!


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Are you kidding me???? You guys need to stop drinking the Faux News Kool-Aid.

The Obama administration deported 400,000 illegal aliens last year, the number of deportations since he took office has quadrupled compared to the Bush administration. Soft on illegal aliens? I don't think so.

The truth (if you are interested in the truth) is that the deportation program is overwhelming law enforcement, both at the federal and local levels. The solution was a decision to no longer deport illegals that did not have criminal record in the U.S. However, they will still deport people who have criminal charges.

What is the solution? I thought that you conservatives were against growing government. You want to build more jails, increase federal subsidies to local law enforcement agencies to jail and feed illegals until they are deported? You want the federal government to hire more border officials? Talk about doubletalk... Remember, we are broke.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Obama swore to uphold the constitution and he wants to sue Arizona for doing the job. He wants illegals because they are ready made liberals. Did you notice the group that still has the highest rating for Obama. Muslims. I suppose that's because he is so tough on them, or would it be because he pampers them while apologizing for America? Hmmm tough on to figure. :rollin:

Did you notice the headline today that said 25% of democrats don't want Obama to run in 2012. Also, another headline mentioned a possible challenge from Hillary. By the time primaries are here if Hillary runs you may be Obama's only supporter BigDaddy.

I seen a bumper sticker I like. It said voting for someone because they are black is as racist as not voting for someone because their black. Now a prejudice liberal may not see that as reasonable, so perhaps the more computer savy could run that data into a program or something which lacked human prejudice. Without prejudice the statement is absolutely correct. I'll tell you right now if you don't agree your racist.



> You guys need to stop drinking the Faux News Kool-Aid.


Watched by more people than any other TV news outlet for what about five or more years now? Number ONE. For people who have not drank any kool-aid. Like the old Radio Free Europe. Without them no truth we be heard on the airwaves of America.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> Obama swore to uphold the constitution and he wants to sue Arizona for doing the job


As with most conservatives, you are good at lobbing grenades, repeating conservative buzzwords, forwarding orchestrated conservative emails and stories, but you are not so good at discussing solutions.

What is your solution? The more we look for illegal aliens, the more illegal aliens we find. Want to hire more border guards? Want to grow government and increase our national debt even more? Want to keep overwhelming the system? Want to make some hard choices and cut back funding for the military or other fedderal programs to divert more resources to dealing with illegal aliens? Or, do you want to focus available resources someplace else?

You allege that liberals want illegal aliens so that they can have more people dependent on the government. Are you serious? Who are all of those business owners that hire workers? Are they liberals? According to you and others, a business owner would be crazy to not want less government oversight. I would bet that most of those business owners are conservatives. Think maybe that they want a source of cheap labor? Who do you think really wants illegal aliens in this country? GWB and Cheney certainly didn't work too hard on the issue.

Let's talk about sueing Arizona. In essence, Arizona wanted to enforce federal immigation law. Let's imagine that you were the ND Department of Health and charged with enforceing air quality requirements for the state. Let's also imagine that Cavalier County decided to enact a county ordinance giving them authority to shut down any facility that exceeded state air quality standards. Would you expect the ND Department of Health to simply sit by and let that happen? Heck no! I would expect them to deliver the message to Cavalier County that the ND Department of Health has authority over state air quality standards, just as the federal government has authority over immigration law.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Would you expect the ND Department of Health to simply sit by and let that happen? Heck no! I would expect them to deliver the message to Cavalier County that the ND Department of Health has authority over state air quality standards, just as the federal government has authority over immigration law.


I would expect the ND Dept. of Health to do their job so Cavalier didn't have to. I wouldn't expect Cavalier to wallow in polution because the Health Dept. wasn't doing their job.



> I would bet that most of those business owners are conservatives.


If you go back in the news about four years you would see that one of the people caught with a large amount of illegal aliens was Nancy Pelosi.

Solution: Stop all aid now. No free health, no free school etc. Give them 30 days to get back to Mexico, then arrest them and give them five years of labor like that Sheriff does in Arizona. They can hoe beets for free for five years, and the farmers can pay the county for their keep. I didn't volunteer or get to vote to let these guys drag our economy down and suck at my wallet. If you want to do it on a personal basis, but don't ask me to. They thank us by burning our flag and flipping us off when we drive down the street. I sat on the border for an hour talking with a border patrol a couple of winters ago. At Naco Mexico (but on our side of the border) a half hour before shift they start to get on the roof of the two story houses and watch the border patrol. Half of them wave the middle finger at you. When he leaves for shift change 500 to 1000 come across and you better get out of the way. They throw rocks at your car, flip you off, spit on you. Don't tell me their just nice kind folks looking for a better life. They have come to suck at the system and have no respect for us.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Solution.... Like Plainsman stated...

Make it hard to get things...ie aid, food stamp programs, schooling, health care, jobs (ie: have to show work/student visas, ss card, a state drivers license if no work visa, etc.), etc. Then have follow ups to make sure people either re-applied for work or student visa's. If not hammer the people who hire them and don't follow thru with the right paper work....and the kick illegal people out.

With today's technology these things are easier and less expensive to do follow ups. It states can make sure contractor's, realtor's, insurance agent's, driver's license's, etc are current, up to date and the likes they can do what I have mentioned.

Big Daddy..... enforcement is not growing goverment IMHO. It is regulating. Growing goverment in most conservatives eyes is when goverment tries to control everything....ie getting into health care, work forces, private industry, programs, bailing out industries, etc. Enforcement is not growing goverment.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes Chuck, and controlling illegal immigrants would save ten times what it cost to keep them here. Billions per year in some states, and across the nation that has to be a very large burden.

BigDaddy, I don't mean this in a smart *** way, but how do you chase yellow jackets out of your yard? I would suggest not soaking a bandanna with honey and wrapping it around your head. That's what we offer the illegal aliens. Take the honey, and give them a jail sentence that doesn't compare to a holiday resort.

Do we need a way to control illegal aliens without spending a lot of money? We can control that in a heartbeat and stroke of a pen.

As far as churches being involved out of compassion great. Give as much as you like, but don't say it's compassion when you take from one to give to another. Give what you have. Have any of you read "he who does not work neither shall he eat"?


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I think that Arizona passed it's own law similar to the federal law and was sued for enforceing it. Keep in mind they made it a state law! Then the feds sued! :******:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I say bring the boys home from overseas, put a 50 cal every 200 yds on the border 100 yds on our side, put up a fence, then a sign and another fence saying if you cross this you are to be considered a foreign invader and will be shot on sight.

Illegal immigration solved, along with a large portion of the illegal drug trade.

Imagine a 30% drop in the federal prison population, no more welfare, no more emergency rooms jam packed in southern cities or being closed, and wages rising as they can't pay squat wages for undocumented workers anymore, etc.

How much would it save? I bet more than it would cost to enforce.

Then you reform immigration to let the ones we want in, that being the ones that want to learn english and assimilate into society, not tear it down, separate from it and live lawlessly.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

BigDaddy wrote:


> The Obama administration deported 400,000 illegal aliens last year, the number of deportations since he took office has quadrupled compared to the Bush administration. Soft on illegal aliens? I don't think so.


But the current news is:


> OBAMA CANCELS DEPORTATIONS OF ILLEGALS...


He is not only soft, he encourages it. Since we are talking ILLEGAL aliens what are they the minute they cross the border? Is there anyone who doesn't understand that they have broken our laws? I think the definition of that is CRIMINAL. Perhaps instead of trying to gloss over the illegal part by calling them 'undocumented workers' we should call them what they are which is "criminal invaders".


----------



## fishermans (Aug 12, 2010)

southdakbearfan said:


> I say bring the boys home from overseas, put a 50 cal every 200 yds on the border 100 yds on our side, put up a fence, then a sign and another fence saying if you cross this you are to be considered a foreign invader and will be shot on sight.
> 
> Illegal immigration solved, along with a large portion of the illegal drug trade.
> 
> ...


+1 :thumb:

I've been telling folks this for years. We don't need all the military bases we have scattered around the world. Close some bases, train some military staff to work with the border patrol and immigration service and get our borders under control. I can only imagine how upset this would make the liberals once they loose all those voters.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

BigDaddy said:


> The truth (if you are interested in the truth) is that the deportation program is overwhelming law enforcement, both at the federal and local levels. *The solution was a decision to no longer deport illegals that did not have criminal record in the U.S. However, they will still deport people who have criminal charges.*
> 
> quote]
> I may be a little late to the party, but isn't coming into our country illegally considered a criminal act? Just saying.


----------

